
Founder supported by Google using blockchain to revolutionize healthcare - vedadme
https://www.gliatoken.com/
======
optimusrex
These are the kind of stories about Blockchain that don't make it into the
main stream news enough. When people here Blockchain they almost always
associate it with Bitcoin, but there are so many other meaningful uses of the
technology. Do you have any other stories about Blockchain similar to this
one?

------
moocowtruck
how does blockchain revolutionize this though?

~~~
Ihfhcub
It revolutionizes their marketing with a meaningless buzz word

~~~
muhaharis
I do agree that they are using buzz words to get attention, but the project is
great and their mission is awesome. Moreover, we need more established
entities entering the blockchain industry to support the crypto movement.

~~~
moocowtruck
whats the crypto movement?

